# 流行写博客



## xiaolijie

Hi,

I came across this sentence "这几年中国人都特别流行写博客". I feel the use of 流行 is a bit unusual here (as I often see "something 很流行" but not "someone 流行 something"). 
Anyone else thinks the same or has comments on this ??

Thanks!


----------



## nichec

xiaolijie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I came across this sentence "这几年中国人都特别流行写博客". I feel the use of 流行 is a bit unusual here (as I often see "something 很流行" but not "someone 流行 something").
> Anyone else thinks the same or has comments on this ??
> 
> Thanks!


 
I don't think it's strange, but I think it's very "china" (as in "not from Taiwan" )

Oh, and I am not interested in politics, so there's nothing political whatsoever in my comment.


----------



## AVim

The '流行' describes the action of '写', not the 'someone' you mentioned above.

The sentence could be translated into:
Writting blogs have become very popular among Chinese pplpeople in the last few years.


----------



## cheshire

This is what I learned...

_*One*_ letter adjective often requires a　很. 流行 is a two letter word, so it needn't obey it.


----------



## xiaolijie

Thank you both for very quick replies!


			
				AVim said:
			
		

> The '流行' describes the action of '写', not the 'someone' you mentioned above.


I think the barebone of the original Chinese sentence is this: "中国人流行写博客". Is this condensed version acceptable at all?

Nichec, I don't think anyone would take your statement to be political. 放心吧！


----------



## nichec

xiaolijie said:


> Thank you both for very quick replies!
> I think the barebone of the original Chinese sentence is this: "中国人流行写博客". Is this condensed version acceptable at all?
> 
> Nichec, I don't think anyone would take your statement to be political. 放心吧！


 
I think so, you can 流行吃xxx, 流行穿yyy, so why not 流行寫zzz? 

By the way, I didn't know you guys call "blog" 博客, I think it's called 部落格 in Taiwan. 

Welcome to WR, *xiaolijie*, that's a tricky username you have there


----------



## coconutpalm

cheshire said:


> This is what I learned...
> 
> _*One*_ letter adjective often requires a　很. 流行 is a two letter word, so it needn't obey it.


Your comment is enlightening, yet it doesn't apply here.
流行in the original sentence is not an adjective.
As Xiaolijie said, it can be condensed to 中国人流行写博客. 
I'm not a linguist, and I can only apply my English grammar knowledge here.
写博客 can be translated as "writing blogs" or "to write blogs", used as a -ing phrase and 流行's object.


----------



## AVim

xiaolijie said:


> Thank you both for very quick replies!
> I think the barebone of the original Chinese sentence is this: "中国人流行写博客". Is this condensed version acceptable at all?



Sure, of course.

You can even write more concisely into '人写博客', which depends on how strict your teachers are.


----------



## cheshire

中国人*的*流行写博客.

Thanks coconutpalm!
Can we interpret the sentence as the omission of 的?


----------



## coconutpalm

No, you can't interpret it as this.
You can say 中国人流行写博客是一个值得探讨的现象( It's worth discussing the phenomenon why it's popular with Chinese people to write blogs.) 
See, no 的 needed before 流行.
Again, as I'm no linguist in Chinese, I can only apply my poor English grammatical knowledge to Chinese study, which is known to be rather a bad habit because Chinese is very different from English.


----------



## nichec

cheshire said:


> 中国人*的*流行写博客.
> 
> Thanks coconutpalm!
> Can we interpret the sentence as the omission of 的?


 
Hi, cheshire, 

You can probably say 寫部落格是中國人的流行

That would be grammatically correct, but the sentence is not true, since writting blog is popular everywhere in the world.

One more thing, the sentence (mine) doesn't sound very natural either.


----------



## cheshire

What is the function of 流行 then? Is it a verb?


----------



## coconutpalm

No, it's a noun.


----------



## nichec

coconutpalm said:


> No, it's a noun.


 
Agreed. In my lousy example, 流行 is a noun.

But in this sentence "这几年中国人都特别流行写博客", I think it's either part of the verb 流行寫, or an adverb, modifying the verb 寫


----------



## fall_ark

As I have said before, there isn't a fixed rule about noun-verb transition in Chinese and therefore, most verb structures could be used as noun without any change in form, and vice versa.

For example, "中国正在流行一种营养品" "美国正流行走路上学". And like nichec said, xiaolijie's sentence has a "特别" before "流行", which doesn't go well with the "noun" explanation!


----------



## AVim

AVim said:


> Sure, of course.
> 
> You can even write more concisely into '人写博客', which depends on how strict your teachers are.



我的分析是错误的。

句子的主干应该是：中国人 || 流行 | 写博客.

主语: "中国人"
谓语: "流行" (动词)
宾语: "写博客" (动宾短语)


----------



## xiaolijie

AVim said:
			
		

> 主语: "中国人"
> 谓语: "流行" (动词)
> 宾语: "写博客" (动宾短语)


 
I wonder weather in this use of 流行, a simple noun (instead of a verbal noun as in the example) can be in the 宾语 position. For example, is it ok to say:
中国人流行这种时装
??



			
				nichec said:
			
		

> Welcome to WR, *xiaolijie*, that's a tricky username you have there


Thanks for the welcome, nichec! Regarding the name *xiaolijie*, you're right, as I'm still trying to work out what it could possibly mean, if at all.


----------



## AVim

xiaolijie said:


> I wonder weather in this use of 流行, a simple noun (instead of a verbal noun as in the example) can be in the 宾语 position. For example, is it ok to say:
> 中国人流行这种时装??


 
I think that's ok. It's understandable. 
But "中国人流行*穿*这种时装" and "中国人流行这种时装" are more clear.


----------

